# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Signification des codes couleur ?

## serge-07

Bonjour

Je viens de remarquer ceci :

quand on lit les post, on peut voir s'afficher un rond de couleur .
pour le moment j'ai trouv des ronds Gris (ou Gris-Bleu), Vert ou bien Rouge.
Le rond en couleur se trouve en bas , a gauche sous l'avatar et l'origine.

je voudrais connaitre la signification de ces codes couleur, affects a chacun d'entre nous.

Merci.

----------


## gege2061

> Bonjour
> 
> Je viens de remarquer ceci :
> 
> quand on lit les post, on peut voir s'afficher un rond de couleur .
> pour le moment j'ai trouv des ronds Gris (ou Gris-Bleu), Vert ou bien Rouge.
> Le rond en couleur se trouve en bas , a gauche sous l'avatar et l'origine.
> 
> je voudrais connaitre la signification de ces codes couleur, affects a chacun d'entre nous.
> ...


Suffit de laisser ta souris dessus pour afficher une bulle d'aide avec la description  :;): 

Gris -> Dconnect
Vert -> En ligne
Rouge -> Invisible

----------


## Auteur

bonjour,

"rond gris" : l'auteur du message n'est pas connect au forum.
"rond vert" :  l'auteur du message est connect au forum.

Je n'ai pas remarqu de rond rouge.

----------


## Tofalu

> bonjour,
> 
> "rond gris" : l'auteur du message n'est pas connect au forum.
> "rond vert" :  l'auteur du message est connect au forum.
> 
> Je n'ai pas remarqu de rond rouge.


Voil pour le rond rouge  :;):

----------


## serge-07

merci... ::D:

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Oui puisque du coup, si il est rouge, on sait qu'il est l mais en invisible  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Les modos doivent pouvoir le voir, par contre, non?

----------


## Tofalu

> Oui puisque du coup, si il est rouge, on sait qu'il est l mais en invisible


Tu n'as rien compris toi  ::roll::  

C'est pas parce que je poste un message que je suis connect une heure aprs. D'ailleurs quand tu as post, j'tais connect ? Tu n'en sais rien  ::roll::  


@medinoc : Non. moi je le voit rouge donc les autres modos le voit rouge aussi. Par contre les admins ... je ne sais pas

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Tu n'as rien compris toi


Pour pas changer, dsol de vous avoir drang  ::oops::

----------


## Auteur

Tofalu : 
pour moi tu es en "gris". Tu n'as pas de "rond rouge". Peut-tre as tu chang de statut depuis ?

----------


## gege2061

> Tofalu : 
> pour moi tu es en "gris". Tu n'as pas de "rond rouge". Peut-tre as tu chang de statut depuis ?


Apparement il n'y a que la personne elle mme (et les admins ?) qui voit les status invisibles, pour les autres elles sont dconnectes.

----------


## Tofalu

Pourtant Serge-07 a vu des rouges  ::?:

----------


## cchatelain

Il est lui mme invisible. Le rouge, il l'a peut tre vu juste sur ses propres posts  :;):

----------


## Tofalu

> Il est lui mme invisible. Le rouge, il l'a peut tre vu juste sur ses propres posts



moi, je le vois gris  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::

----------


## cchatelain

Il n'est pas connect pour le moment  :;):

----------

